# Crocodiles in QLD



## alexbee (May 9, 2016)

Hi All

Does anyone know why In Qld we cannot keep crocodiles? I think it's crazy considering there are crocodiles in the wild here yet we can't keep them.. Also strange they are allowed in Vic.. I hope it changes one day..


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 10, 2016)

Because crocodiles grow big, they invariably bite if molested, and people are very frequently irresponsible about how they dispose of them when they get too big to handle safely - dumping in waterways is not uncommon when faced with the alternative of sending them back to a farm to be turned into handbags or shoes. I like them too, but anything over 1m in length can very difficult and dangerous to handle... That's why they are not looked on favourably as pets by the various wildlife authorities - Vic & SA historically have allowed them, it may be that winters in those states will knock them off if they are released into local waterways.

Jamie


----------



## Murph_BTK (May 10, 2016)

I owed quite a few both fresh and salt waters while living in Darwin. I bought a saltie 1 day out of its egg. Picked it up from a crocodile farm, they had it in a little shoe box.. i took it home with pride and had the enclosure looking great put my hand in to pick up the day old baby and BOOM little **** bit me. They are aggressive and can not be tamed nor trusted either... i guess like mentioned people buy them and they out grow them and its easier to dump and run rather than find a suitable new home.... this is why it would be a part of why they aren't allowed to be keep as pets in this state (QLD)... Spend a few yrs in the NT its a great place and you can buy a croc from most petstores up there nowadays..


----------



## BredliFreak (May 10, 2016)

Crocs are awesome creatures, I guess the trouble would be that keeping such a large animal in suburbia etc. would have a lot of panicking and problems (e.g someone throws a ball into the croc pen on accident, and if a pet goes missing, regardless of what happened you will be blamed). As Jamie said they could become a serious feral/introduced predator and that will cause problems to both humans and the environment. I guess they are allowed in Vic because it is way too cold for a species to adapt there (IMO anyways)


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 10, 2016)

Most of the confirmed sightings of crocodiles south of Gympie have been due to 'pet' animals being dumped into the local water ways, as the temperate climate and winters that are experienced in those areas usually prevent them from thriving. Although I do believe that with warmer summers and shorter winter periods, crocodiles will migrate further south in the future (however long that may be)! As a glasses-wearing, stylish chaotician once said, "Life finds a way".


----------

